# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Endless Landscape.

## Mikle

Work in progress. Demo with source code:
Update from 08.12.2014: https://yadi.sk/d/n2npm16NcwmLy
System requirements: SM_3_0 compatible video card with texture sampling in vertex shaders.

Controls:
_Arrow or WASD - move
Mouse - view
I - invert Mouse Y
Mouse Right Button - 10x speed
F12 - screenshot_

----------


## ShadowTzu

Very good! this is the first time I've seen anyone use DirectX9 with vb6, did you do the wrapper?
At the time (2005) my main motivation to move to VB.NET is precisely because vb6 was limited to DirectX8.
It's a shame that we are too few to code 2D / 3D with VB. This gives us the feel of being pioneers  :Smilie:

----------


## Mikle

> did you do the wrapper?


Yes. dx_vb.dll and all files in folder DX_VB - it is my wrapper. You can use it free.

----------


## Mikle

I've updated the archive. Now there is the shadow of the mountains:
https://yadi.sk/d/n2npm16NcwmLy

----------


## Mikle

I made a filter, smoothing the snow. Now the snow fills the depressions, smoothing out irregularities.
Update: https://yadi.sk/d/n2npm16NcwmLy

Click to enlarge:

----------

